# Making lids for enclosure



## KevinsWither (Aug 30, 2015)

How would one make an aluminum mesh or a poly fiber lid for deli containers?


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 30, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> How would one make an aluminum mesh or a poly fiber lid for deli containers?


Cut out a hole in the lid and hot glue the mesh! thats what i do


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 30, 2015)

Figured with all my DIY guides I'd have it covered by now but guess not. It is straight forward thing, but there are some tricks to getting better results. I'll have to make one coming up.


----------



## KevinsWither (Aug 30, 2015)

then where would you get the supplies from? I know where to get the deli containers (frys or safeway) but the poly fiber? I do not know.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 30, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> then where would you get the supplies from? I know where to get the deli containers (frys or safeway) but the poly fiber? I do not know.


Any of the larger department stores, or "super" stores. I personally just save time and use Wal-mart for everything for lid materials - but for the deli cups a dollar store is cheaper (my Dollar Tree sells them 3 for $1). To cut the aluminum, plastic, or fabric materials a cheap pair of scissors works great. If you use them to cut the aluminum I'd recommend you keep them for that as they will not cut paper or fabric afterwards very well.  

Hot glue sticks are the cheapest at Wal-mart at $5.97 for a 100 pack of the mini sticks (about $3-$5 cheaper than any store I have seen, and I've checked a lot of them when I buy art supplies). Even when compared to online pricing it is tough to beat and you have to buy a $50 bulk box of sticks to get it slightly cheaper (pennies really), but you have to price shop as some will cost more in the end.

For the aluminum screen mesh it is sold in a roll for storm doors and such and runs $10 a roll, you can buy standard plastic screen mesh for about $7 a roll (the plastic is good for gripping material and is softer on the mantids feet).

The poly material I use is fine organza fabric which is about $3 a yard (works great for fruit fly containers and other feeders - never had any chew through it besides crickets (they eat through anything)). The organza fabric is sometimes sold under generic names too depending on the size. For example Wal-mart sells it colored black and about 4" wide, they call it "ribbon material" and comes on a spool. You can check around fabric stores/areas to find material to use for other purposes too.

Also some hardware stores carry a micro aluminum mesh, which a cross between the two. It is metal so no chew through (but is so thin it could be possible) but the mesh is so fine it even traps fruit flies. The mesh though is much more expensive and is usually around $25 for a small roll if you can find it. If you are willing to wait on shipping times there is a much larger variety of mesh and fabrics online and better prices, even better if you buy large amounts.


----------



## KevinsWither (Aug 31, 2015)

Any visuals with this? Plastic mesh in combo with poly fiber?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 1, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> Any visuals with this? Plastic mesh in combo with poly fiber?


Nope, as mentioned something would have to be made up as there is no guide yet, I figured a materials list would help in the meantime.

Sure you can layer the materials for the best results. For ventilation I layer fine fabric/organza, with aluminum mesh, and fine fabric/organza (keeps feeder larvae in the container and the aluminum is a fail safe in case adult feeders eat through it, with the last layer after the aluminum as a backup for larvae).

For my large mantid enclosures I layer it as well but with shelf liner for best molting support (although it really blocks light), then aluminum mesh, and a top lay of fine fabric/organza (to keep fruit flies and pests out).

I'll have to take some photos for you Kevin - I'll see if I can work together a guide tomorrow.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 1, 2015)

I've been busying taking photos (and lots of editing) and making notes. The main thing is how to post such a large DIY, guess in multiple posts as this forum limits the number of images per post (even off-site images). I'll see if I can get it added later.


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyway, how far are you in the progress?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 6, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> Anyway, how far are you in the progress?


About finished, I'm double checking the text before posting (which I found how to do too). Here is a preview of what all is covered, and has around 50 images, most of which are two images in one actually.  

*Index*


**- Choosing a suitable mantid container -**Finding a usable container
Size considerations
[*]**- Hot Glue Basics -**
Basic setup
Gluing tricks
[*]**- Proper ventilation -**
Common materials
Lid ventilation
Attaching method 1 &amp; 2 (Tacking and Aluminum mesh)
Attaching method 3 (Advanced)
Avoiding pests/invaders
[*]**- Feeding access options -**
Capped top access
Sponge bottom access
[*]**- Decoration -**
Sterilizing decorative items
Gripping surfaces
Sticks/twigs
Flowers and plants
Substrate


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 7, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> Anyway, how far are you in the progress?


My DIY guide is online now. It covers many aspects of building habitats, with attention to ventilation/lids.


----------

